# Positive Skills Assessment .. but...



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I have received positive skill assessment for job code 261311(Analyst Programmer) from ACS. But the assessment done creates some confusion in my mind now.

1) I have more than 8.5 years of experience in software industry which is spread across as Developer (5years) + DBA (3.5 years). Now they have assessed me as analyst programmer for the 5 years that i have been as developer and the rest they have assessed me as 0 years (not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO)

Now my question is, can I use this skill assessment to apply as Analyst programmer?
Isn't there a requirement that we have to be working in our nominated occupation for the immediate past 12months of our employment? (I am fine with the 5 years they have assessed me which means i can claim only 10 points instead of the 15 points if they would have assessed me as 8 years experience)

2) Also they have mentioned nothing about my bachelor degree (Bachelor of commerce) which is from Pune University, India. Will DIAC give me the points for education based on my transcripts and certificates? Is Bachelor of Commerce not a recognized degree in australia?

Here is the extract from the skill assessment report
####################################################
Dear Mr XXXXXX,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 21 May 2012.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under *261311 (Analyst Programmer)* of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your XXX from XXX completed March 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a major in computing

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs
per week:

*Dates: 12/03 - 12/08 (5yrs 0mths)*
Position: Software Developer/Team Leader
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXX
*Dates: 01/09 - 05/12 (0yrs 0mths)*
*Position: Database Administrator - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO*
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXX

####################################################


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, Answer to your first qestion is yes you can apply with 5 years as an analyst programmer. DIAC had a requirement for a recent work exp which they have removed. Anyways, even with that requirement, the job could be in any occupation on the SOL.

I myself want an answer to the second question. I hope someone answers this thread from personal exp. I had talked to a guy once who had done an assessment with ACS and had a BCOM. ACS will only give advice on a degree if its an ICT degree. It will not give an advice on a non-ICT qualification.

My advice is to apply for the EOI now. If Diac wants later, you can apply for an education assessment from Vetassess. Vetaasess takes a long time to assess such stuff so no point waiting now.



prgopala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received positive skill assessment for job code 261311(Analyst Programmer) from ACS. But the assessment done creates some confusion in my mind now.
> 
> ...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, Answer to your first qestion is yes you can apply with 5 years as an analyst programmer. DIAC had a requirement for a recent work exp which they have removed. Anyways, even with that requirement, the job could be in any occupation on the SOL.
> 
> I myself want an answer to the second question. I hope someone answers this thread from personal exp. I had talked to a guy once who had done an assessment with ACS and had a BCOM. ACS will only give advice on a degree if its an ICT degree. It will not give an advice on a non-ICT qualification.
> 
> My advice is to apply for the EOI now. If Diac wants later, you can apply for an education assessment from Vetassess. Vetaasess takes a long time to assess such stuff so no point waiting now.


Thanks For the reply,

So can i consider my points as below

Age (25–32 years) - 30
IELTS (7 in each) - 10
Overseas employment (5 years) - 10
Education (Bachelor) - 15
Partner Skills - 5
State sponsorship - 5
-------
Total 75 points


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes seems fine. So do you already have state sponsorship or do u wanna apply for state sponsorship? If you already have state sponsorship, then you can directly quote a ref number and get an invite.
For partner skills, you need your partner to have appear for IELTS, have an occupation in the same SOL etc. Check the requirements on the DIAC site.


prgopala said:


> Thanks For the reply,
> 
> So can i consider my points as below
> 
> ...


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

hi prgopala,

i have been 2 working years as a programmer and 3 years as a soft ware engineer 

could you please let me know how they will assest me .

they will consider me 5 years experience or not


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> hi prgopala,
> 
> i have been 2 working years as a programmer and 3 years as a soft ware engineer
> 
> ...


From my experience the resume and experience letter that you get from your company should state your role as either programmer or software engineer for the whole tenure of 5 years. That will help you in getting assessed as either programmer or software engineer. Remember your resume should show the skills for full tenure of 5 years. Don't show different skill sets for the first 2 years and different skill set for the rest.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Yes seems fine. So do you already have state sponsorship or do u wanna apply for state sponsorship? If you already have state sponsorship, then you can directly quote a ref number and get an invite.
> For partner skills, you need your partner to have appear for IELTS, have an occupation in the same SOL etc. Check the requirements on the DIAC site.


Well i have already applied for victoria state sponsorship.

Secondly my wife has been assessed as ICT business Analyst 261111 & her IELTS score is 6 in each. Does that get me 5 points for partner skills?


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

prgopala said:


> From my experience the resume and experience letter that you get from your company should state your role as either programmer or software engineer for the whole tenure of 5 years. That will help you in getting assessed as either programmer or software engineer. Remember your resume should show the skills for full tenure of 5 years. Don't show different skill sets for the first 2 years and different skill set for the rest.


thanks laot and sorry for disturbing your in your topic 


as you already aware when it come to IT you may have the same role with different titles .i can’t enforce my company to change my title .

What I mean Programmer and software engineer are two different occupation in the list . 
Are they going to count the five years as a total experience


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> thanks laot and sorry for disturbing your in your topic
> 
> 
> as you already aware when it come to IT you may have the same role with different titles .i can’t enforce my company to change my title .
> ...


What you can do is, for experience letter, you create your own document stating your roles and responsibilities as software engineer and for the duration of 5 years. Then get you HR to endorse it on company letter head. This way you would have the document as per you wish. And frankly there is nothing to worry here because programmer and software engineer is more or less the same occupation.
What I want to say here is creating a document with 2 different roles will bring confusion for ACS. So either programmer or soft engineer, you decide.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

How to apply for assessment?

could you please let me know from where i should start


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> How to apply for assessment?
> 
> could you please let me know from where i should start


You would have to apply online through ACS (Australian Computer Society). Go to their website. My agent did it for me so do not know the complete set of documents that he submitted. Though i prepared the experience letter from my company and filled in a project report form.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ok i will go through the ACS website . how long it will take to get the assessment .
some one else told me that I should apply for assessment by Vetassess?
What is the difference between *ACS* and *Vetassess*?

One More thing I ‘m working as a outsource resource for one of my company customers 
I can get experience letter with job duties.
*Can I use this letter instead of my company letter as my company letter is not containing the duties ?
*
Thanks alot for your usual support


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

the last question please , i have been informed that as an IT we can apply for 190 or 189 

which one did u apply for and why 

thanks


----------



## ZII (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

My experience letter has the company designation which says 'IT Analyst' and under that I have my role and responsibilities stated. It does not have Software Engineer or Programmer written explicitly.


I ahve worked as a Mainframe Developer, Informatica Developer and as a Data Analyst cum Informatica Developer scanning a period of 4 years and 4 months.

Would that be enough to consider 3 years of my work experience?

Please do help with the same...

I am still confused which skill to choose...whether to choose developer Programmer or Software Engineer.

Thanks a lot everyone...


----------



## Oakley (Jul 21, 2012)

*Clarification*



prgopala said:


> What you can do is, for experience letter, you create your own document stating your roles and responsibilities as software engineer and for the duration of 5 years. Then get you HR to endorse it on company letter head. This way you would have the document as per you wish. And frankly there is nothing to worry here because programmer and software engineer is more or less the same occupation.
> What I want to say here is creating a document with 2 different roles will bring confusion for ACS. So either programmer or soft engineer, you decide.


Hi,

I just wanted to get some clarification around the point system. I am a systems administrator and went through the ACS assessment. I am told by my agent that I was awarded the full 8 years for my experience. I just wanted to get clarification relating to my points whilst I wait for my official letter.

My points this far include:

IELTS - 10 points
Age - 25 points
Skilled nominated (state sponsorship) 10 points


This comes to 45 points. Now, the fact that the ACS awarded me the complete 8 years experience (overseas work experience), I have 2 questions:

1. The ACS assessment - Do I get the 10 points from the ACS just for having a positive assessment? and then an additional 20 points for 8 Years experience? This would total 30 points.

2. The term "Overseas Work Experience", does this mean work experience outside of Australia?

If yes to both questions, that would bring my total score to 70?

Clarification would be greatly appreciated as I just cannot wait until I speak to my agent next week!

Thanks

Oakley


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Oakley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to get some clarification around the point system. I am a systems administrator and went through the ACS assessment. I am told by my agent that I was awarded the full 8 years for my experience. I just wanted to get clarification relating to my points whilst I wait for my official letter.
> 
> ...


Use this for understanding how much points you get 
-> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
Remember state sponsorship will get you only 5 points.


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

prgopala said:


> What you can do is, for experience letter, you create your own document stating your roles and responsibilities as software engineer and for the duration of 5 years. Then get you HR to endorse it on company letter head. This way you would have the document as per you wish. And frankly there is nothing to worry here because programmer and software engineer is more or less the same occupation.
> What I want to say here is creating a document with 2 different roles will bring confusion for ACS. So either programmer or soft engineer, you decide.


hi, what if i have a various job experience in 4 years + working experience in IT and had a degree in software engineering, do u think i could claim for 3 years working experience in EOI assessment for 5 points?

I work with various companies with different position previously as below:
- Software Engineer since 19th September 2011. (1 year +)
- Oracle Developer since 18th April 2011 to 18th September 2011 (5 months)
- Application Developer since 17th January 2011 to 31st March 2011 (2 months+)
- Technical Analyst since 14th June 2010 to 13th December 2010 (6 months)
- Service Desk Engineer since 7th July 2008 to 13rd June 2010 (1 year 11 months)


----------



## parism (Nov 6, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, Answer to your first qestion is yes you can apply with 5 years as an analyst programmer. DIAC had a requirement for a recent work exp which they have removed. Anyways, even with that requirement, the job could be in any occupation on the SOL.
> 
> I myself want an answer to the second question. I hope someone answers this thread from personal exp. I had talked to a guy once who had done an assessment with ACS and had a BCOM. ACS will only give advice on a degree if its an ICT degree. It will not give an advice on a non-ICT qualification.
> 
> My advice is to apply for the EOI now. If Diac wants later, you can apply for an education assessment from Vetassess. Vetaasess takes a long time to assess such stuff so no point waiting now.


HI prgopala, borntobeaussie,
I am in a similar situation - have recieved my acs skills assessment successful, but it has no opinion on my education. I have a 4 year bachelor in engineering (mechanical) degree from India. Will I be able to claim points or do I have to take the points advice test? I have already recieved an invitation to apply for PR, so I am not sure if I have enough time to get the points advice test done. Is that something I can get later ? Or will my application get rejected straightaway if I do not have the points advice test done before hand.
Can you please advice?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

I need valuable advice on my issue below.

I got VETASSESS Positive result but not complete..

Out of my 10 years of exp, the assessment was positive only for 2.8 years of employment - first job. for the balance 7.2 VETASSESSS replied this is not relevant. if this being the case,should i not claim points for Employment. At this stage should i not submit my EOI.? 

My second question is if i score IELTS band 8 , my score is 65, can i submit EOI on that ..and giving my 10 years exp but without points advice provided.

I require advice on this very urgently .. please anyone help


----------

